# Portsmouth to Bilbao on 4th December?



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Is anyone else on this ferry?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

We were, changed it as our Youngest Daughter is back home for Christmas from Qatar.

Why?

You booked on?

TM


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm on the one a week later on the 11th.

Frank


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Hope to be...booking on Monday.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Are you a BF Member? Or Have a discount code?

You can use my code if you are not?

TM


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

teemyob said:


> We were, changed it as our Youngest Daughter is back home for Christmas from Qatar.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


One happy Dad, hey?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Delighted, we are off skiing. Then she goes back for a bit.

TM


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

No I'm not. Thank you...that's very kind of you.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

alphadee said:


> No I'm not. Thank you...that's very kind of you.


You can book as a Guest and use S 9 8 4 6 9 as the code for 10% discount


----------



## onnilucky (May 21, 2013)

Give HMS Duncan a wave as you pass it in Portsmouth, If I see you I'll wave back


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Looks like it's just us then!


----------



## ExEagle (Aug 14, 2013)

I was HMS Duncan in 1969, refit in Gib


----------



## onnilucky (May 21, 2013)

Bye the way, if your not a ship spotter then HMS Duncan is the first grey ship on the left with a gun on the front as you take your first left turn.
If you are a ship spotter, then it's the Type 45 destroyer on your port side as you turn past Fountain Lake jetty
Good luck with your trip


----------

